# Dieta



## choupi_madrid

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre de la phrase suivante: Es muy posible que la “dieta” española de pelets haya subido, ya que los datos proceden de 2008, pero evidencian la enorme diferencia entre el consumo per cápita de pelets en Suecia y en España. 

J'ai du mal à traduire la formule de "dieta". Évidemment, c'est à prendre au figuré mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une équivalence en français. Je suis bloquée... 
Est ce que l'un/l'une d'entre vous pourrez m'éclairer sur une éventuelle traduction de "dieta" dans cette phrase?

Merci par avance,


----------



## Garoubet

Je dirais "la consommation" ou "l'utilisation" dans ce contexte. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse traduire littéralement quand ils s'agit d'un produit qui ne se mange pas.


----------



## choupi_madrid

Garoubet said:


> Je dirais "la consommation" ou "l'utilisation" dans ce contexte. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse traduire littéralement quand ils s'agit d'un produit qui ne se mange pas.



Je ne peux pas utiliser "consommation" qui est repris dans la seconde partie de la phrase "consommation par habitant". 
Donc "utilisation" pourrait convenir certes mais je ne suis pas complètement convaincue...
Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. 
Si vous avez une autre idée, je suis preneuse 

En fait, je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'auteur a écrit "dieta". Je ne connais que le sens en tant que "régime" de ce mot. Il y a t'il une expression/formule en espagnol qui expliquerait le choix de l'auteur ?


----------



## Garoubet

Il faudrait qu'un espagnol le confirme, mais de ce que je comprends en regardant le texte ainsi que d'autres sur le même sujet, ce serait par analogie avec les "pellets" de consommation animale.


----------



## choupi_madrid

Garoubet said:


> Il faudrait qu'un espagnol le confirme, mais de ce que je comprends en regardant le texte ainsi que d'autres sur le même sujet, ce serait par analogie avec les "pellets" de consommation animale.


Merci pour votre contribution, c'est en effet peut être pour cela. À confirmer.
Le traduiriez-vous également par "utilisation"?


----------



## Garoubet

Oui, utilisation me parait bien; au début je privilégiais le mot consommation pour aller avec la notion de régime, mais je comprends que cela est déjà utilisé plus loin.


----------



## choupi_madrid

Garoubet said:


> Oui, utilisation me parait bien; au début je privilégiais le mot consommation pour aller avec la notion de régime, mais je comprends que cela est déjà utilisé plus loin.


Je vous remercie d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Autan ou plus que la consommation "a secas" j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit de :
.... les habitudes  [de consommation ]
... le comportement des Espagnols/ du consommateur espagnol


----------



## choupi_madrid

jprr said:


> Bonjour,
> Autan ou plus que la consommation "a secas" j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit de :
> .... les habitudes  [de consommation ]
> ... le comportement des Espagnols/ du consommateur espagnol



Oui, c'est possible et serait conforme à l'idée de la phrase. J'hésite encore mais je vous remercie des pistes que vous m'apportez.

D'ailleurs, il y a une autre phrase qui reprend ce terme de dieta un peu plus loin.
Peut -être que cela pourrait vous aider (ou quelqu'un d'autre sur le forum) sur le sens qu'a voulu donner l'auteur à ce terme?
"Otra jornada sobre biomasa certificada organizada por Avebiom mostró la importancia que tienen los sellos de calidad para asegurar la confianza del consumidor de pelets y que *la “dieta” vaya a más*"

Merci encore.


----------



## jprr

Il faudrait voir l'ensemble du texte et pourquoi l'accroissement de cette "dieta" est si importante, mais si l'on se laisse un peu aller, le terme ferait penser à  un manuel d'hygiène / de prophylaxie / de diététique.... 
Pub ? Militantisme ?


----------



## choupi_madrid

jprr said:


> Il faudrait voir l'ensemble du texte et pourquoi l'accroissement de cette "dieta" est si importante, mais si l'on se laisse un peu aller, le terme ferait penser à  un manuel d'hygiène / de prophylaxie / de diététique....
> Pub ? Militantisme ?


Il s'agit d'un article de presse que vous pouvez retrouver ici: 
Biomasa - Un español consume 200 gramos de pelets y un sueco 200 kilos - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.
Est ce que cela vous aide?

Merci à nouveau pour votre aide.


----------



## Garoubet

Je l'avais lu, mais je n'ai rien décelé sur la raison; à chaque fois le mot est mis entre guillemets, pour dire que ce n'est pas le sens normal.


----------



## jprr

La "ration"...
en conservant les guillemets bien sûr


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Et pourquoi pas *"alimentation"* tout simplement ?


----------



## choupi_madrid

Bonjour, 
Du coup, que pensez vous de la traduction que je vous propose de la phrase :



Il semble clair que les habitudes de consommateurs de granulés a évolué depuis 2008, date des dernières données qui mettent en évidence l’énorme différence de consommation par habitant de ce produit en Suède (201 kilos) par rapport à l’Espagne (200 grammes).



jprr said:


> La "ration"...
> en conservant les guillemets bien sûr


La "ration" si on conserve les guillemets me semble une bonne option en effet.
J'ai vu votre réponse après avoir posté à l'instant une proposition de traduction... Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!



Athos de Tracia said:


> Et pourquoi pas *"alimentation"* tout simplement ?



Bonjour, 
Je ne pense pas que cela soit approprié dans le contexte. On parle de granulés de bois, pas d'un produit qu'on mange donc alimentation ne me semble pas adéquate. 
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

choupi_madrid said:


> J'ai du mal à traduire la formule de "dieta". Évidemment, c'est à prendre au figuré mais je n'arrive pas à trouver une équivalence en français. Je suis bloquée...
> Est ce que l'un/l'une d'entre vous pourrez m'éclairer sur une éventuelle traduction de "dieta" dans cette phrase?


Entiendo que se trata del segundo sentido, utilizado en forma metafórica (http://dle.rae.es/?id=DiU68a5|Did4M1I):
dieta1


Del lat. _diaeta,_ y este del gr. δίαιτα _díaita_ 'régimen de vida'.

1. f. Régimen que se manda observar a los enfermos o convalecientes en el comer y beber, y, por ext., esta comida y bebida.

2. f. *Conjunto de sustancias que regularmente se ingieren como alimento*.

3. f. coloq. Privación completa de comer.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

choupi_madrid said:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne pense pas que cela soit approprié dans le contexte. On parle de granulés de bois, pas d'un produit qu'on mange donc alimentation ne me semble pas adéquate.
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!



Claro que el texto habla de pellets de biomasa pero si he propuesta *alimentation* es porque

He entendido este uso entrecomillado de dieta como un guiño del autor del artículo, un juego de palabra, o como muy bien dice León, una metáfora porque aunque el artículo habla de pellets de biomasa, no nos olvidemos que existen pellets comestibles, algo que apuntó ya Garoubet, unos cuantos posts más arriba y dieta de pellets.
Como francesa nativa que soy, entiendo que *alimentation* no se limita a algo que se come. En francés  y también en español (al menos de España) uno se alimenta, uno alimenta a un animal pero también se alimenta una estufa, de allí mi propuesta.


----------



## choupi_madrid

Athos de Tracia said:


> Claro que el texto habla de pellets de biomasa pero si he propuesta *alimentation* es porque
> 
> He entendido este uso entrecomillado de dieta como un guiño del autor del artículo, un juego de palabra, o como muy bien dice León, una metáfora porque aunque el artículo habla de pellets de biomasa, no nos olvidemos que existen pellets comestibles, algo que apuntó ya Garoubet, unos cuantos posts más arriba y dieta de pellets.
> Como francesa nativa que soy, entiendo que *alimentation* no se limita a algo que se come. En francés  y también en español (al menos de España) uno se alimenta, uno alimenta a un animal pero también se alimenta una estufa, de allí mi propuesta.


Je suis bien d'accord avec vous sur le sens donné au terme alimentation. 
Mais "alimentation" de pelets n'arrive pas à me convaincre dans la phrase en français 
Merci beaucoup pour votre contribution, vous me faites avancer c'est certain.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Une solution: Traduire "dieta" par *consommation* et consumo per cápita par *dépense per capita*.


----------



## choupi_madrid

Athos de Tracia said:


> Une solution: Traduire "dieta" par *consommation* et consumo per cápita par *dépense per capita*.


Merci! C'est une idée qui m'en amène une autre: dieta par consommation et consumo per capita: quantité par habitant...


----------

